# F33 convertible roof coding



## decko (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi @all

Im new here.. its a great forum... I could learn much...

I'm a happy owner of a new F33 convertible, its a really great car.

Does anybody know, how and if i can coding the roof?

Default, the roof can be opened at max. 18km/h speed.

How i can change the max. speed in E-SYS?

Thank you for your answers

Greetings from Switzerland


----------



## JG_RSA (Jun 12, 2014)

.


----------



## jessenj (May 12, 2015)

Did you ever find the answer to this? I'm looking for the same.


----------



## JG_RSA (Jun 12, 2014)

I can't speak for OP, but I was looking for something similar.
I gave up on the coding, but briefly considered the SmartTOP module.

That raises the speed at which the roof can be operated to 40 MPH, according to their claims, among many other features.
http://www.mods4cars.com/sms/shop/i...JyPTE=&action=products&cat=3&mode=view&id=140

Thought I'd at least mention it as an option, in case you aren't aware of it. 
I ended up not getting it though, so I don't have practical experience with it.


----------



## _John_ (Jul 30, 2015)

On the E93 it's possible to code the roof to open/close at any desired speed.
In module CTM for option GESCHWINDIGKEIT' add a value where the number is the max speed (km/h) in Hex.

Mine is set to operate at max. 50km/h and that's working flawlessly for several years now.
I've never tried this on an F33 but I would be surprised if it's no longer possible.


----------



## d-a-n (Mar 22, 2016)

I have one of the Mods4Cars boxes on my F33, it works well and is easy to program and install.

http://www.mods4cars.com/sms/shop/index.php?p=b3JnYT1zbWFydHRvcCZncm91cD0yJmxhbmc9MiZjdXJyPTI=&action=products&cat=3&mode=view&id=140


----------



## jessenj (May 12, 2015)

d-a-n said:


> I have one of the Mods4Cars boxes on my F33, it works well and is easy to program and install.
> 
> http://www.mods4cars.com/sms/shop/index.php?p=b3JnYT1zbWFydHRvcCZncm91cD0yJmxhbmc9MiZjdXJyPTI=&action=products&cat=3&mode=view&id=140


I ended up giving up and got the mod too. I just wish it wasn't so expensive, or at least was accessible through your phone.


----------



## tissot (Aug 28, 2012)

bump


----------



## McQuade (Nov 6, 2016)

jessenj said:


> I ended up giving up and got the mod too. I just wish it wasn't so expensive, or at least was accessible through your phone.


It is possible to code this feature. You need to change two parameter in the CVM-Modul. More information via PM.


----------



## cantsingh (Apr 2, 2017)

McQuade said:


> It is possible to code this feature. You need to change two parameter in the CVM-Modul. More information via PM.


PM sent!


----------



## to0nice4ya (Apr 25, 2017)

Bump


----------



## allenskh (Jul 19, 2017)

bump


----------



## mh4ll (Jul 29, 2016)

Is there really no coding possible for F33 convertible roof specific features (speed limit, one-touch, button direction, etc.) or is this model just sufficiently unusual that no one has tried and had a chance to post back? Given the wealth of information for other F3x models I am surprised at the crickets here. I see frequent reference to the smarttop mod hardware but that's not a route I prefer. If anyone has any insight on possibilities, I'd really appreciate it!


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## UtilisaBF (Oct 27, 2010)

Bump!

I'm also looking for coding roof specific features (speed limit, one-touch, button direction, etc.).
Can anyone help?

Thank you


----------



## 767_Captain (Sep 28, 2017)

I've got a SmartTOP module as well and think it's great! I'm guessing (being a coding neophyte) that the SmartTOP accomplishes with hardware what could be achieved with soft/firmware. It is pricey (even with a discount for being a repeat owner) but it does do the trick!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

767_Captain said:


> I've got a SmartTOP module as well and think it's great! I'm guessing (being a coding neophyte) that the SmartTOP accomplishes with hardware what could be achieved with soft/firmware. It is pricey (even with a discount for being a repeat owner) but it does do the trick!


Coding accomplishes some but not all features that can be done with hardware.


----------



## MRFurki (Jul 13, 2021)

Get anyone now a coding for the roof top? I want to code it that it fold in at 30kmh.


----------



## harmoucham (6 mo ago)

It seems there is no coding??


----------

